

Ask HN: Good source for cartoon graphics? - golfga

patio11 recently commented that cutesy cartoon-like graphics work, I like the look as well.  Does anyone know of a good source for such graphics?
======
michaelpinto
I'd check out <http://www.gettyimages.com> (search under "Creative Stock" and
only use "illustration")

